# Cigar smoking in your car



## sje (Jul 8, 2011)

Before the wife and I bought our new car last year I used to always have a cigar on long car trips. In fact, I would look forward to a long trip knowing I would be enjoying a nice cigar along the way. But now that we have a new car I just can't bring myself to light up in it because I don't want the car to start to smell of smoke.

How do you get rid of the stale smoke smell or keep it from starting in the first place. It's one of those things you don't notice until the next time you get in your car, kind of like when you first start your car and the radio blasts your ears from the last time you drove.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Will only light up if I can keep the windows open, have air freshener in the car, and potentially leave the windows cracked overnight.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got a convertible, but in my 4 door I don't smoke...


----------



## Tank997 (Aug 20, 2011)

Good Cigars don't tend to leave a smell behind, the "Bobken" ashtray helps and I think Csonka makes a product to get rid of the odor. I smoke in my SUV and you can't tell, My wife smokes cigarettes in her car and it stinks.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

If you have cloth seats I wouldn't even attempt it. But if you have leather, you can get away with it once in a while. Crack the driver side window and leave all the others up. Turn your air on low and have it blowing at your feet. All the smoke will get sucked straight out the window. An air freshener helps. Don't use the ashtray, either. I've smoked like that in my car a few times and my wife couldn't smell a thing the next day.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

4-40, but really its nearly impossible to keep the smell from happening. i cant brin myself to do it im my car that being said ive done it twice and with all of the windows down ive had no problems. what you need to do is get a cheap car spesifically for smoking cigars in. (jk). i have a fried who called me at like 11 one knight freaking out about how to get the smell out because he was afarid of what his parents would think. about the only thing to do is leave the windows open over knight and clean the thing really well and make sure you dont run th hvac


----------



## Wharfrat (Aug 5, 2011)

I use Fabreeze once a week or so and hide a box of dryer sheets under the seat. Seems to work well enough that my wife who has asthma doesnt get bothered.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I use the "new car scent" little tree air freshener and seems to do the trick


----------



## sje (Jul 8, 2011)

The problem with smoking with the all the window open is it's like your sitting in the middle of a tornado. I always end up with ash all over the car and that can be worse than the smoke because I end up being the one who has to clean it all up.


----------



## Maximon (Aug 3, 2011)

I've had a few in my car, but I actually find it kind of stressful and i can smell it for days regardless of what I do. So I stopped.


----------



## Tank997 (Aug 20, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> I use the "new car scent" little tree air freshener and seems to do the trick


Smoke an Acid Kuba Kuba in the car once a week and it will smell like an air freshener LOL J/K...


----------



## Tank997 (Aug 20, 2011)

sje said:


> The problem with smoking with the all the window open is it's like your sitting in the middle of a tornado. I always end up with ash all over the car and that can be worse than the smoke because I end up being the one who has to clean it all up.


I have those wind guards on all my windows and I have to stick the cigar out past it to blow off the ash so no problem with ash in the car for me. Maybe the leather seats also help but seriously, I go to lunch three days a week with a non smoker and he says he can't smell the smoke. Maybe it's him LOL
Tom


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

I dont smoke in the car, then again I just got a Dodge Durango 2011. Pluss I think the wind would mess with the burn and put ash everywhere.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't smoke in my car because I don't get to fully enjoy it and what with the wind from the open windows it makes it a pain and what not.


----------



## Thund3rball (Apr 22, 2011)

I drive a Grand Cherokee, and if I plan on smoking I just open up the back two windows and the window on the back liftgate thing whatever its called and keep my front two windows up. As long as I don't ash on myself or the seat and give it a little time to air out after a day or two I can't smell a thing.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

I do not smoke or eat in my car, I'd rather smoke on my patio or eat at my table - seem to enjoy it more that way.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't do it. Need to smoke outdoors or similarly well ventilated areas for me.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I tried it the other morning, had a Diesel Unholy Cocktail to finish and well I didn't enjoy it that much. First off I drive a manual trans. car, and second I drive a stretch of freeway that if your not going at least 80 you will get run off the road... needless to say it wasn't a very good experience. This hobby is all about relaxation for me and that wasn't very relaxing. I'll stick to my patio ,cottage or an occasional cigar lounge.


----------



## Charlie G. (Jul 31, 2011)

I smoke all the time in my Tahoe. I even have a small travel humi in it for surf fishing trips to the NJ shore. I have come clean this year after 30yrs and finaaly admitted, I am a smoker.
That doesn't mean I don't enjoy every flavor filled puff I take. I just do that more often.


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

I've noticed if I don't do it too often, and I drive with mt windows down, I can get away with having a cigar while I drive. The only problem is when I'm at a light and the smoke doesn't escape my car, and my eyes start to water, but that's ok.


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

I learned from a limo driver to put a cup of vinegar in the car overnight, with the windows cracked. He used that trick to clear the limos out after weddings. I used it a few times to air out my jeep.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have cloth seats and I still smoke in it. My trick is just to keep the driver side windows (front and back) cracked while smoking and then immediately toss the nub and ash out when I finish the cigar.

After I toss them I open the windows all the way and drive like that for 10ish minutes. Just make sure you finish your cigar with a decent amount of time left in your drive to pump fresh air through the car.

I haven't had any issues. It's much easier if you have a garage and can leave the windows open overnight though


----------



## Electric Bob (Dec 21, 2017)

*Sure fire way to avoid stinking up a car.*

Before lighting up, 
1.adjust the car's fan to maximum and ventilation to outside air with the lower and dash outputs.
2. Then close the dash output vent nearest to where you are going to light up.
3. Crack the nearest window between 1 and 2 inches.

Light it up and stay near the cracked window and you will observe all the smoke exit the window.


----------



## Hayes (Sep 30, 2017)

I smoke in the car frequently. I have a cigarette lighter air purifier. I don't know if it works, but I feel better about my life when it's plugged in. I have a covered ash tray that I empty each time I smoke. Sometimes I hit the car with Febreeze. My fiance can't tell when she gets into the car.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Can't smoke in the house, can't smoke in the car..

My truck.. cigar lit, windows up, heater on. Don't like it?... GET OUT AND WALK.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Work truck only.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't even like to smell the clothes I had on after I smoke a cigar....so nope, no closed environments for me. 

I don't like to smoke at a cigar lounge because of the smell that ends up in the truck heading back home.


It's a marvel I even like cigars! Lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I buy fully depreciated vehicles. My last two vehicles cost me $1000 and $1500 respectively. So I’m not afraid of losing value. 

Cracked windows, foot vents on full blast, and the most important thing is to leave the windows open after you’re done so it can air out. If you’re going to close the car up, use Ozium and then air the vehicle out as soon as possible after. And never put the air on recirculate when you’re smoking, that’ll get smoke in your vents and you’ll never get it out.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I tried it a couple times, when I retire I’m buying me a smoking car, just for me!


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

I do not smoke in my Car, it is golden rules #13.


----------



## CigarScotty (Mar 23, 2017)

Tank997 said:


> Good Cigars don't tend to leave a smell behind, the "Bobken" ashtray helps and I think Csonka makes a product to get rid of the odor. I smoke in my SUV and you can't tell, My wife smokes cigarettes in her car and it stinks.


I don't know what kind of cigars you are smoking, but I smoked in my Tahoe for about 2 years, I stopped a year and a half ago and you can still smell the cigars, and I smoke good cigars.


----------

